# Mind change wg



## Spithead051 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm looking for some stories about women who gain weight and at first resist/hate it, but at the end are almost hypnotized/brainwashed into wanting to gain to immobility and beyond


----------



## Coop (Apr 23, 2008)

Not sure there are any like that....

Although I suggest the following that might follow the criteria.

The Bakery (Jake(JMJ))
Alien Takeover (Jake(JMJ))
The Hypnotist


----------



## Phrozen (Apr 24, 2008)

In addition to the these 3...

Computer Gain: Jake JMJ
A Small Percentage: Wilson Barbers
More or less- The Megan Series: MollyCoddles
Sorta kinda- Tanya and the Demoness: Caress FG
Lauren Eats Herself Round: Lauren Hope
Omega Moos: 
Dr. Fitz's Fabulous Flab Formula: T.J. MacAllister
Bed and Breakfast: Sickstar

and there's two more that i know would fit the bill pretty well.. One to do with something about a guy who makes some wish about girls on his campus easing up about their weight, and then there's another from the old archives that I'm going to have to find. All I remember is something about the wife of a man named Marvin gets fattened up and then he loves her more and she finds she likes it etc. If anyone knows of these two stories' names/authors, please post! At any rate however I'm going to go on the hunt for those two..


----------



## Observer (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the Marvin story is a Ned Fox tale entitled _Fattening Encounter _, found here..

Another tale with a character named Marvin, totally unrelated but a goodie, is _Big Seat_. It concerns a candidate who picks up enough weight from all the events on the campaign trauil that it becomes an issue - which she turns around into an ass-et. Read it here.


----------



## Phrozen (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah! Yes! Many thanks observer. The Fattening Encounter be the one. The name was on the tip of my tongue earlier but I just couldn't remember.. haha

and yes, The Big Seat is a pretty good read too


----------



## Tommy (Apr 25, 2008)

Years ago ( maybe 9 or 10 years) on the dimensions thread there was a story called.... THE VISITORS ARE OUR FRIENDS or something very close to that it was about a young slim women named Josephine and hse is to be taken to a "Fattening factory" to be PROPERLY FATTENED before taken to thier home planet to be eventally eaten. The next chapter was titled THE FATTENING OF JOSEPHINE.

But i never found that next chapter. does ANYONE remember this story????

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## Zoom (Apr 26, 2008)

I wrote one of these sort of stories years ago. Someday if I find it (I think it was titled "Quintet") I will put it up. Or maybe send it up.


----------

